# ACT Broadband - Plan Updates 2017



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2017)

Hai,

Seems like ACT has updated the plans from March.

*s3.postimg.org/ybwh8alsj/upload_2017-3-1_1-34-18.png

*s4.postimg.org/7s980xx8t/upload_2017-3-1_1-36-11.png


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 9, 2017)

LoL. We are entering 2018 in few months and still speeds like 512 kbps and 1 mbps show up, post FUP or not, unbelievable.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2017)

This looks very expensive. My ISP offers 50Mbps without any fup, at 800/m 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2017)

Which ISP @Hrishi ? Which city do you live in?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2017)

Excitel @ncr

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2017)

Damn!! No such offers in Bengaluru


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 9, 2017)

@bssunilreddy these are plans for Hyderabad region, right?


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 5, 2017)

ACT Bengaluru Broadband plan has been updated from 1st September 2017. (2 times faster speed with more FUP)


----------



## vikneshdbz (Sep 23, 2017)

Cherrinet in Chennai is offering 100mbps Unlimited with no FUP @999


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2017)

*s7.postimg.org/vmcni34e3/IMG_20171202_095705.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 3, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Damn!! No such offers in Bengaluru


why not try bbnl?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 3, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> ACT Bengaluru Broadband plan has been updated from 1st September 2017. (2 times faster speed with more FUP)
> 
> View attachment 17060


which one are u using i am getting a connection soon i shifted few weeks ago i see bbnl posters all around


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 7, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> which one are u using i am getting a connection soon i shifted few weeks ago i see bbnl posters all around


ACT Swift.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 7, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> ACT Swift.



I am from Bangalore too I am confused btw act bbnl Hathaway Airtel isee bbnl posters 15mbps @750 is it truly unlimited? or I switch to BSNL it has min 2mbps unld @1k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 7, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am from Bangalore too I am confused btw act bbnl Hathaway Airtel isee bbnl posters 15mbps @750 is it truly unlimited? or I switch to BSNL it has min 2mbps unld @1k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reason I took ACT is for its stable speed, obviously for unlimited downloading it is expensive. Not sure about others. Hatheway Bangalore sucks.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 8, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> The reason I took ACT is for its stable speed, obviously for unlimited downloading it is expensive. Not sure about others. Hatheway Bangalore sucks.


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171207/c862d5e6e72b5b9258ba74601d3bfa99.jpg[/IMG
Do u know about this plans are truly unlimited or with fup?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 8, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171207/c862d5e6e72b5b9258ba74601d3bfa99.jpg[/IMG
> Do u know about this plans are truly unlimited or with fup?
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see your image. Post it as attachment.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 8, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I can't see your image. Post it as attachment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 8, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> View attachment 17156
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have mentioned *UPTO* , Obviously it is not stable speed. Ask for other members, if they are having idea regarding that company.


----------

